# Runnin? wild?with Ted Nugent



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice, thanks! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

Didnt Nuge have a show simialar to that a couple years ago, Wanted Ted or Alive. Gotta love Uncle Ted dvr will be set. Thanks..


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

awesome... i'll try to tune in or set it up on the dvr


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool can't wait.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome! Rock on Ted. :thumb:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Uncle Ted is the "Man" !!! Can't wait.......


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> Didnt Nuge have a show simialar to that a couple years ago, Wanted Ted or Alive. Gotta love Uncle Ted dvr will be set. Thanks..


I believe thats the show that introduced the world to Tila Tequila!


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## backstrap steve (Feb 27, 2008)

Ted is the man.


----------



## midwestern (Jul 15, 2007)

Ted's teaching people how to survive in the wilderness???

Step one: Walk until you find the fence.

Step two: Follow fence until you find the gate. Hee, hee...


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

midwestern said:


> Ted's teaching people how to survive in the wilderness???
> 
> Step one: Walk until you find the fence.
> 
> Step two: Follow fence until you find the gate. Hee, hee...


Thats awesome


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

can I sign up sounds like a fun game 
oh wait is he gonna shoot the losers?


----------



## wags (Feb 9, 2005)

Not sure I could handle it inside the Nuge's head!


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

I've got my DVR set! Can't wait!


----------



## lonewolf65 (Jan 4, 2008)

great job thank's....


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it on any other channel? I just saw some Spirit of The Wild repeats on at those times on that channel. Runnin' Wild doesn't come up when I do a search either. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow that neat!! Gotta love Ted.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I looked through my TV guide for CMT and this isn't listed.
Any more info?
Don.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

just looked here in Reno/Sparks ,NV not on my DVR either.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

March 24? Not on my listings.


----------



## Penny Jo (Mar 24, 2011)

*It was a blast*

iTS A TED NUGENT Marathon tonite THURSDAY 1AM on CMT..lol..)..I was lucky enough to get to do this show with Uncle Ted.AND.i have waited 2 years to see it.. ~~this time spot goes to show you folks..when you piss some people off they MIGHT have more control theN you..UNCLE TED ,you and your smart***** mouth has us coming on at 1am...i should have busted your ***** when i had the CHANCE((or MAYBE I DID)) STAY TUNED ..SEE YOU AT 1.30 GRANDMA ).. PS..i hope you all laugh so hard you pee your pants..


----------



## elkhunter505 (Feb 3, 2011)

I sure wish I could afford a dvr to set thanks to the new bows.


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

Go uncle Ted!


----------



## born2slay (Sep 16, 2010)

_iTS A TED NUGENT Marathon tonite THURSDAY 1AM on CMT..lol..)..I was lucky enough to get to do this show with Uncle Ted.AND.i have waited 2 years to see it.. ~~this time spot goes to show you folks..when you piss some people off they MIGHT have more control theN you..UNCLE TED ,you and your smart***** mouth has us coming on at 1am...i should have busted your ***** when i had the CHANCE((or MAYBE I DID)) STAY TUNED ..SEE YOU AT 1.30 GRANDMA ).. PS..i hope you all laugh so hard you pee your pants.._


I would say the time slot has nothing to do with Ted's smart mouth and has more to do with the show being dogshi*.....! I love Spirit of the Wild and love Ted in general, but that show is some kind of aweful! I dvr'd the marathon last night and couldn't even make it through the second episode before deleting them. I had higher expectations Ted :sad:


----------



## killercheese (Mar 23, 2011)

Dang I missed it....


----------



## born2slay (Sep 16, 2010)

Be thankful


----------



## joelport (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

